# Mini Jack



## Thepuppy (Nov 20, 2010)

So I'm thinking of getting a puppy for my girlfriend but she is curious as to how big it will get full grown or an estimate of its maximum size, I've googled this like mad and still can't find ANY result!
The breed is Miniature Pinscher/Jack Russell cross and the puppies are 9 weeks right now
Does anyone know how big these will be full grown?
Thank you and any contribution would be greatly appreciated


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

They are not a breed which is why you will not know what size they will be when they are grown. They are Mutts i hope you are not paying anything other than a shelter adoption fee for this puppy.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Anywhere between JRT size and Minpin size. Impossible to know anything about size, energy and temperament because it's a mixed breed. 

I would recommend you read up on both breeds to make sure they both suit you, as the puppies can go either way. If either breed doesn't suit you, don't get one of these puppies. And if you do get one, I hope it's free from a friend, or from a shelter, not from a backyard breeder or pet store.


----------



## JakobisMom (Feb 18, 2011)

Excuse me but I happen to own a mini jack and they are a hybrid dog or " designer breed" they are a mix of 2 different purebreds..calling any dog a mutt is not only insulting but ignorant, try mixed breed. As for what someone pays for this wonderful BREED u cannot put a price on an animal that some people love like family..u might want to consider ur wording next time n realize this is a public post n other people, myself included, take offense to ur ignorant comments


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

It's not a BREED. A BREED is a type of dog that is recognised by the kennel club. You can't breed two different breeds to each other and get a new breed (at least not without breeding them for generations until they breed true, and they get them recognised as a new breed). You'll get a mixed breed. It might be a popular mix, but that doesn't make it a breed. 

And "mutt" in this forum is usually meant in an affectionate way, it's just a shorter way of saying "mixed breed". No one means anything nasty by it, loads of people in here have mixed breeds that they refer to as 'mutts'


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

mutt mutt mutt mutt mutt. I own a mutt thank you and I love the term mutt and these puppies are very much mutts. "Designer breed" is a money making term used by breeders trying to make a quick buck to make thier mutts sound fancy. 


a dog of this mixed pedigree will be anything between the two breeds that were used in it's creation.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

JakobisMom said:


> Excuse me but I happen to own a mini jack and they are a hybrid dog or " designer breed" they are a mix of 2 different purebreds..calling any dog a mutt is not only insulting but ignorant, try mixed breed. As for what someone pays for this wonderful BREED u cannot put a price on an animal that some people love like family..u might want to consider ur wording next time n realize this is a public post n other people, myself included, take offense to ur ignorant comments


Fuzzy's right - "mutt" is not meant offensively on this forum. Check out my user name. 

I love mutts, but I don't advocate breeding of any dog, regardless of heritage. Mutts, or mixed breeds if you prefer, are a dime a dozen at the pound, so there's no need to make more. And no need encourage people to make more by paying hefty sums for them.


----------



## JakobisMom (Feb 18, 2011)

That is why I said it is a hybrid, I understand it is not a breed, but I still don't agree with the term "mutt", nor do I, as an owner of a mini jack, appreciate someone referring to this wonderful, loving, loyal and protective mixed breed as something which I feel is derogatory..and I was actually more offended by the fact that katielou suggested that anyone who actually paid a significant amount of money was basically stupid for doing so...I paid $300 for my boy n after having him for the last 9 months he has become priceless to me...every dog regardless of cost or breed( or lack thereof) is special to their owner


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

JakobisMom said:


> Excuse me but I happen to own a mini jack and they are a hybrid dog or " designer breed" they are a mix of 2 different purebreds..calling any dog a mutt is not only insulting but ignorant, try mixed breed. As for what someone pays for this wonderful BREED u cannot put a price on an animal that some people love like family..u might want to consider ur wording next time n realize this is a public post n other people, myself included, take offense to ur ignorant comments


... then I guess my jack russel whippet mix is a HYBRID. Or I'd just go for the layman's term of mutt... which is neither insulting or rude to call her. She is what she is. A dog being a mutt is nothing wrong.

I'm just glad I paid an adoption fee for my mixed breed instead of several hundred dollars from a "breeder" like some people who either don't know any better or are delusional. Though everyone has their day to be educated 



JakobisMom said:


> That is why I said it is a hybrid, I understand it is not a breed, but I still don't agree with the term "mutt", nor do I, as an owner of a mini jack, appreciate someone referring to this wonderful, loving, loyal and protective mixed breed as something which I feel is derogatory..and I was actually more offended by the fact that katielou suggested that anyone who actually paid a significant amount of money was basically stupid for doing so...I paid $300 for my boy n after having him for the last 9 months he has become priceless to me...every dog regardless of cost or breed( or lack thereof) is special to their owner


 And we're glad you love your dog, don't get US wrong... but I think $300 is excessive to pay for a dog you could have easily gotten at the shelter.


----------



## JakobisMom (Feb 18, 2011)

Actually I didn't get him from a breeder, I got him from a friend who saved his mother from an abusive owner and the puppy mill they ran which was where my baby boy came from, and the 300 helped pay for the exorbitant vet bills which saved the mother and all 5 puppies...guess I am just "delusional"


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

JakobisMom said:


> Actually I didn't get him from a breeder, I got him from a friend who saved his mother from an abusive owner and the puppy mill they ran which was where my baby boy came from, and the 300 helped pay for the exorbitant vet bills which saved the mother and all 5 puppies...guess I am just "delusional"


 Didn't call you specifically delusional. Glad that's what you got out of that, though. 

ETA: One thing you SHOULD get from all this though is that no one is attacking you or your dog by saying that "mini jacks" are mutts. So there really is no reason to get defensive. You dog just so happens to be a mutt. So does mine. And look... I'm not mad or defensive with annnnyyyyone.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

JakobisMom said:


> That is why I said it is a hybrid, I understand it is not a breed, but I still don't agree with the term "mutt", nor do I, as an owner of a mini jack, appreciate someone referring to this wonderful, loving, loyal and protective mixed breed as something which I feel is derogatory..and I was actually more offended by the fact that katielou suggested that anyone who actually paid a significant amount of money was basically stupid for doing so...I paid $300 for my boy n after having him for the last 9 months he has become priceless to me...every dog regardless of cost or breed( or lack thereof) is special to their owner


It's not technically a hybrid either tho. A hybrid is a mix between two species. A mix between two breeds is not a hybrid. That's like saying if a white person and a black person have a child together, they have a hybrid child. It's not a hybrid, it's a mix. Completely different. If a human has a child with an alien, then it's a hybrid.


----------



## JakobisMom (Feb 18, 2011)

Well if u really wanna split hairs u could say there really is no purebred because every breed at some point was crossed with something else..the min pin is believed to be a cross between an Italian greyhound and the German pinscher I believe so does that mean a min pin is not a purebred? I guess at some point it wasn't'

Sorry that's just the mom in me I guess..I grt defensive when I feel ppl are being condescending..especially towards my babies, human or canine ;-)

Sorry that's just the mom in me I guess..I grt defensive when I feel ppl are being condescending..especially towards my babies, human or canine ;-)


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

A breed is defined as having distinguishable characteristics, and they also have to breed true. So yeah, some dogs can be called purebred. Take rottweilers, when two rottweilers mate they will produce rottweiler puppies. all of the puppies look the same.

When you breed a Rottweiler with a poodle, they will produce puppies that don't have a certain look. Some of the puppies might look like poodles, some might look like rotties, and some might look different from either breed. So they don't breed true, because they are different breeds. 

But yeah, if you decide you like the look of one of these puppies, you could breed it again, and keep breeding that specific look that you like. When you get to the point that every puppy produced looks the same, they are breeding true, and they then become a new breed.

So you could breed JRT's and minpins with a certain goal and produce a new breed, but crossing a JRT with a minpin once doesn't make a new breed. It's not a breed until they breed true.


----------



## JakobisMom (Feb 18, 2011)

So it's not totally impossible that someday the mini jack could become a purebred ;-)


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

lil_fuzzy said:


> When you breed a Rottweiler with a poodle, they will produce puppies that don't have a certain look. Some of the puppies might look like poodles, some might look like rotties, and some might look different from either breed. So they don't breed true, because they are different breeds.


Labradoodles and Goldendoodles, par exemple. They've been around awhile, but not every litter is the same re: hair, size, body shape, temperment.



JakobisMom said:


> So it's not totally impossible that someday the mini jack could become a purebred ;-)


I'm no expert, but that would take many generations of selective breeding and would take quite some time... and then you'd have to go through the process of becoming a recognized breed. So yes, possible.. but unlikely.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

JakobisMom said:


> That is why I said it is a hybrid, I understand it is not a breed, but I still don't agree with the term "mutt", nor do I, as an owner of a mini jack, appreciate someone referring to this wonderful, loving, loyal and protective mixed breed as something which I feel is derogatory..and I was actually more offended by the fact that katielou suggested that anyone who actually paid a significant amount of money was basically stupid for doing so...I paid $300 for my boy n after having him for the last 9 months he has become priceless to me...every dog regardless of cost or breed( or lack thereof) is special to their owner


*sigh* I will try to say this politely, but forgive me if I come across as rude or blunt, as this is a sensitive subject for me.

Kobismom, I'm very sad to learn that you paid that mich when you could have probably found that exact mix of breeds at a shelter in your area. Everyone is all about 'tx heelers' (aussie shephers/ACD) & some new 'breed' where they mix aussie shepherd/BC or ACD/BC, lol I think I might have one of those mixes in Josie (pictured below) but SHE came from a shelter . 

yes I know that many of these 'breeders will tell you that's how all dog breeds orginated... by cross breeding existing breeds, that is true but when its done right there is a desire for a form of function or a task that needs something that they can't find in other breeds, the only 'function' for all these new 'breeds' today poping up is money & poor gullible souls that are suckered in my a smooth talking sales pitch & a cute face.

Please do not support this kind of negligance, meanwhile thousands of perfect companions die needlessly in shelters everyday. If you want to really see the horrors of this, you should should read the sticky at the top of the general dog forum (sorry I can't link it, I'm mobile 8 have some limitations): 'The Breeding Issue (his name is Sam)' it will open your eyes... even if you are already aware of the plight of the unwanted in shelters.


----------



## JakobisMom (Feb 18, 2011)

As I said in an earlier post in this thread, which I am assuming u didn't read, I did not get him from a breeder I got him from a friend who adopted the mom from an abusive n neglectful situation n I helped her out by adopting one of the puppies b the money I paid went to help defray the cost of the vet bills for the poor mom n her puppies..I didn't even want a dog at the time but when i saw my boys face I was a goner...so yes u are right I did not go to a shelter but if my friend hadn't done what she did my pup would have ended up there( if he survived)....so it all worked out in the end


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

My sister has a great little min pin/ jack russell dog that is about 3 yrs old. She is 9 lbs, no matter how much she eats, and not very tall. My nephew just rescued a full min pin and he is right around that same size. HTH.


----------



## JakobisMom (Feb 18, 2011)

osdbmom said:


> My sister has a great little min pin/ jack russell dog that is about 3 yrs old. She is 9 lbs, no matter how much she eats, and not very tall. My nephew just rescued a full min pin and he is right around that same size. HTH.
> 
> The only thing my dog scarfs up is table scraps LOL..he is very picky about his dog food n we're still experimenting with diff brands to see if he will really enjoy one...we just had him neutered the other day though so hopefully he will put on a little weight now...that's what my vet said anyway


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

There is a recint purebred who started out as a mix between poodles and labradors. It's called the "Australian Labradoodle" and it has been breeding true for about the past 5 generations and they are seeking ANKC (australian national kennel club) recognition. Mind you the "Australian Labradoodle" is no longer a mix between lab and poodle, labs and poodles are no longer used in the pedigree.

also keep in mind that MOST "larbradoodles" in the U.S. are mutts and are NOT "Australian Labradoodles"


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

JakobisMom said:


> osdbmom said:
> 
> 
> > My sister has a great little min pin/ jack russell dog that is about 3 yrs old. She is 9 lbs, no matter how much she eats, and not very tall. My nephew just rescued a full min pin and he is right around that same size. HTH.
> ...


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I gotta be honest...I wouldn't be so concerned with the size of this dog as I would be with its temperament. A Min Pin/Jack Russell mix is going to small in stature, but a WHOLE LOTTA DOG, personality-wise! Do you know anything about either breed?


----------



## JakobisMom (Feb 18, 2011)

@dogdragoness - no apology necessary, i know alot of ppl are adamant that ppl get their dogs from shelters or rescue as there are so many poor animals out there that needs good homes...in fact this thread has made me do some thinking and i am right now as we speak trying to convince my husband to get another dog, this time from a rescue shelter!  What kind of dog do you think would get along well with my spunky little guy? 

@FilleBelle - I have read up on both breeds and i must admit I am a novice when it comes to raising a puppy but we have had my little angel since he was 6 weeks old and he is NOT your typical min pin or JRT. i know both breeds are typically energetic, require alot of excercise and can be a handful. Honestly though, my Jakobi is the sweetest most cuddly dog i have ever met! he sleeps next to me and my husband every night and he follows me around everywhere i go. He is a lap dog all the way and loves to sit with me on the couch and snuggle. My 2 8 year old kids give him all the excercise he needs after school running around in our fairly large house and sometimes outside when its warm enough, and he loves to play catch and tug of war with my husband. lol Once they've worn him out he comes upstairs with me and passes out while I watch tv or read in bed and i dont hear a peep out of him til morning  He has a big personality but he is very well behaved and goes right in his crate when he sees me put my coat on cause he knows I am leaving for work. We are very lucky to have him and i think the feelings are mutual for him


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I was actually addressing the original poster, but I'm glad to hear Jakobi fits so well into your family.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah I thought you were the OP Jkobi, sorry again lol. After having so much luck & joy with Jo, she is proof that you can find great animals at the shelter . Your boy as well, I had a JRT named Bear, he was my avatar for a while & my folks effectively stole him because he's such a great dog lol. That's okay, I have my cattle dogs, & bear is a perfect personality for my folks... of course he's 10 yrs old that might have something to do with it.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

JakobisMom said:


> Excuse me but I happen to own a mini jack and they are a hybrid dog or " designer breed" they are a mix of 2 different purebreds..calling any dog a mutt is not only insulting but ignorant, try mixed breed. As for what someone pays for this wonderful BREED u cannot put a price on an animal that some people love like family..u might want to consider ur wording next time n realize this is a public post n other people, myself included, take offense to ur ignorant comments


Sorry to tell you but most here will agree w that poster. If not a purebread then the other option is mutt...a ' designer' dog is nothing more than bad breeding for sake of money and a 'cute' puppy that they attemped to give a breed name to so to not call it a mutt. A mutt by any other name is a mutt. It does not mean a mutt would not be fantastic, loving, loyal companion.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

That much I agree with, a mutt by any other name is still a mutt, not that there's anything wrong with that, I have owned many mutts in the past & they were all great doggies.


----------

